# Favorite weapon in a game



## CryoScales (Jul 18, 2009)

Whats yours?

Mine is the BFG


----------



## GuRoo (Jul 18, 2009)

Flak Cannon in UT3 I'd say.

-Inb4gravitygun


----------



## Asswings (Jul 18, 2009)

The Little Old Lady from Worms 3D


----------



## Gardoof (Jul 18, 2009)

Heheh... Butterfly Knife from Team Fortress 2

Backstabbing a Heavy is just oh so fun >


----------



## Tolgron (Jul 18, 2009)

Probably Dawnfang/Duskfang from Shivering Isles. Although I can't say no to the Fatman in FO3 or the Pimpcane Gun in Saints Row 2 either.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 18, 2009)

Most likely the .357 Magnum in CoD: World at War.  Or the M16 in CoD4.  Both are amazing.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 18, 2009)

flak cannon UT
magnum half-life 1&2
dawnfang/duskfang shivering isles
merv fatman fallout 3
chainsaw way to many games to list
(there might be more but if so i can't remember them now)


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 18, 2009)

The Crowbar of the Half-life sereis.
me and a few friends have figured out, it was one crowbar for the whole game, here i shall explain. you first pick up the crowbar and go on a wonderful adventure killing many. then you are captured and the crowbar falls in the compactor with you. you get it and continue, well you leave it at Black Mesa and Barney gets it. well HL2 Barney gives it to you and the adventure continues. it isnt destroyed in the Citidel though, it is transported elsewhere where it beats the ever loving shit out of the reactor. now when the Citidel has that "problem" at the end of HL2 the crowbar is sent flting out and jams into a bridge holding it up. HL2 Ep1 begins you get it and when the train gose, bam its flung into an elevator and breaks the support and richochets into the gear and holds it up. fear The Crowbar.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 18, 2009)

Lightsaber
RCP-90 (preferably x2)
Altair's Hidden Blade
Swarm Plasmid
Pretty much any sniper rifle in any game.


----------



## Keirel (Jul 18, 2009)

Fisto! From Fallout 3.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 18, 2009)

Sniper
silenced pistol
knife


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 18, 2009)

Hidden Blade from Assassin's Creed.

Or the dildo from GTA: San Andreas.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 18, 2009)

The Hydra from RE5


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 18, 2009)

any shooter I play I always got to use the sniper.

Also love the torque bow in GoW.


----------



## Snack (Jul 18, 2009)

I like the blunderbuss weapons from Fable 2.

They make the best gunshot noise evar. <3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 18, 2009)

Rail Gun and .50 Cal in MGS4

Hammer of Dawn in GeoW

The flag or sledgehammer in Red Faction:Guerilla


----------



## Dranslin (Jul 18, 2009)

CS:S Dualies, bullpup and the saw. (pardon my mis spelling on everything I just woke up a lil bit ago x.x) I have a saying every time I pick up a machine gun... "The sheer amount of bullets I put out is greater than the position of your head at any given moment in time" 
L4D: Dual pistols.
UT3: Minigun. though flack cannon is nice.

Rule for FPS. For the most part, if it puts out lots and lots of bullets in a short ammount of time. I likes. >3

In any sword and spell type of game... Always take a sword over any other type of weapons... I'm biased. I just love swords.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 18, 2009)

Rose of Sithis - Oblivion

As long as the target is unarmored, it dies instantly. 

Umbra is pretty cool too.


----------



## MizuDoragon (Jul 18, 2009)

Soul Calibur (2-P) from SCIV
Laser watch from Goldeneye
Incinerate! and Winter Blast plasmids


----------



## Torinir (Jul 18, 2009)

UT series bio rifle. (Who doesn't love the green goo?!?)
Quake 3 railgun/UT series sniper rifles.
UT99 minigun.
Any UT series shock rifle. (Try something from our combo menu) 
Any sword. Like Dranslin, I have a love of swords and swordsmanship.


----------



## Gardoof (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, I also forgot to mention:

HL2 Series: Gravity Gun + Saw Blade


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 18, 2009)

Any shotgun, long as it behaves like one.


----------



## Shino (Jul 18, 2009)

Ticon said:


> The Little Old Lady from Worms 3D


My favorites (from Armageddeon) are the Holy Hand Grenade and the Bananna Bomb. Never before has fruit been so explosive...


blackfuredfox said:


> The Crowbar of the Half-life sereis.


The crowbar is the most enduring weapon of all time. No gun-wielding physicist should be without one ^_^


Hitman344 said:


> Or the dildo from GTA: San Andreas.


o.0 Seriously? Wow. I finally have a reason to finish the game...


Dranslin said:


> CS:S Dualies, bullpup and the saw.


Really? The elites, the Famas, and the M249? Those are the weapons I like the least. For CT play, give me the M4 w/silencer and the p228. Or the P90/Desert Eagle. I don't do T.

Outside of those games, I'd say the battle rifle from the Halo series, the Shishkabob from fallout 3 for originality, and the secondary mode of the Phaser Rifle in Elite Force (remember _that_ one?)

And it doesn't really count as a weapon, but the gravity gun and portal gun. ^_^


----------



## Melo (Jul 18, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Most likely the .357 Magnum in CoD: World at War.



no kill as satisfying as a headshot with the 357


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 18, 2009)

The Jacks from American McGee's Alice. I knew they were painful to step on and could easily be some kind of odd thing to throw but...hoooooleeee crap are those things powerful. I found myself using mostly those for the rest of the game.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 18, 2009)

I can't think of many at the moment, but two I did like is RE2's Custom Shotgun and RE3's Western Custom Shotgun.


----------



## Teracat (Jul 18, 2009)

The Vector Cannon from Zone of the Enders 2.

No weapon is superior.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 18, 2009)

moblesuits from gundam
mechs from mechwarrior
hydra fromRE5 (who doesn't like a triple barrel shotgun)
handcannon from RE4


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 18, 2009)

Plasma grenade, specifically from Halo 1. Oh I had so much fun with that weapon it was ridiculous.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 18, 2009)

Complete four way tie!

* Saints Row/Saints Row 2 (Pimp Cane)
* Saints Row/Saints Row 2 (RPG-7)
* Battlefield: Bad Company (M249)
* Battlefield 1943 (Airstrike)


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 18, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Rose of Sithis - Oblivion
> 
> As long as the target is unarmored, it dies instantly.
> 
> Umbra is pretty cool too.



Which isn't that good in the long run since if you get to lvl 20 near all of the enemies that you actually have trouble with wear at least Dwarven to Daedric. Just another reason why lvled enemies suck


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Dead Rising had some good stuff. I like the lawn mower and saw blades.


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 19, 2009)

Precision Rifle from Red Faction (Semi-auto+mouse equals faster than automatic, plus it's accurate and powerful)
Shotgun from Red Faction: Guerrilla (It looks so awesome!)
Flak Cannon from any Unreal Tournament
BAR from CoD2 (Sniper with full auto? Yes Please!)


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 19, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> Precision Rifle from Red Faction (Semi-auto+mouse equals faster than automatic, plus it's accurate and powerful)



I loved the Precision Rifle in multiplayer but I found I was deadlier with the Railgun


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jul 19, 2009)

The TF2 Spy Balisong.
Love to backstab everyone.
Also more fun when you own one irl too.


----------



## the grey fox (Jul 19, 2009)

i'd have to say the trusty ol' combat knife from just about any game that has them.
nothing beats stabbing someone in the face.

the fat man tactical nuclear catapault.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Does the Utahraptor or T-rex in Paraworld count as a weapon?

If not, then probably the desert eagle in CS 1.6. Such a satisfying weapon.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 19, 2009)

tactical 12 from timesplitters 3
SMG from timespliters 2
penetrator fro F.E.A.R
Brick From timesplitters series
and Monkey gun from timespliters 3 (does not fire monkeys)


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh, I forgot the Spore Launcher from Half-Life: Opposing Force. Cutest gun ever; you feed it to reload, together with a NOM NOM noise, and in one of the idle animations, you stroke it and it nuzzles your hand. Awwwwwwwww.


----------



## Maje (Jul 19, 2009)

Chainsaw broadsword from .hack.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 19, 2009)

Anything with "Chain-" in its name from Warhammer 40,000.
Bolters from the same realm (rapid fire .75cal rocket launcher, effectively).
Shokk Attack Gun from same realm (fires green midgets through hell-tunnels inside enemy soldiers).
Speedloader Magnum from Fallout 2.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 19, 2009)

Shotguns and rocket launchers.

It's too bad that a lot of tactical-realism games make both of these weapons incredibly difficult and sometimes downright un-fun to use.

Grenade-launchers, especially those fired from beneath an automatic rifle, are replacing them as far as a usability and entertainment goes..

The last tactical-ish game I played that had good 'rockets' was BF2142. The programmable-range airburst rockets were completely awesome.


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Or the dildo from GTA: San Andreas.


 
Theres actually like five kinds of that. Gravity gun, SBP90s, AK-47s,Heavy bolter. To name a few.


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

TehSean said:


> The last tactical-ish game I played that had good 'rockets' was BF2142. The programmable-range airburst rockets were completely awesome.


 
I never have any idea whats going on in 2142. Speaking of 2142, I love the sniper abilities on it. That radar jammer FTW.


----------



## Envy (Jul 19, 2009)

The hookshot.

Why? Because of something you can do the the boss of it's dungeon in Wind Waker.

It has an attack where it flys up and dives at you. When it nears you you can shoot the hookshot at it and slam it to the ground, ripping this giant manta ray/work thing over 10 times your size from the sky in the single most awesome attack I've seen in a Zelda game, made better because it's you personally who can do it.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Oh, I forgot the Spore Launcher from Half-Life: Opposing Force. Cutest gun ever; you feed it to reload, together with a NOM NOM noise, and in one of the idle animations, you stroke it and it nuzzles your hand. Awwwwwwwww.



True Adrian Shepard had the Spore Launcher. But Gorden Freeman did have the Snark.

http://skeligun.deviantart.com/art/Gordon-freeman-102977079

Anyway I found the Barnacle gun from Opposing Force far more deadly. Since all you needed to do to Black Ops guys is just target them and it will suck them into it, and EAT them


----------



## Liam (Jul 19, 2009)

Plasma storm from Tyrian.
I cannot think of a boss that does not go down in under a second of constant fire from this.

The sawed off double barrel shotgun in COD5 was very satisfying.  

Also, the portal gun is better than the gravity gun.  No questions asked.


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Jul 19, 2009)

honestly my favorite will always be the Golden Morhp-ray from the original Rachett and Clank.  Just something to say about turning your enemies into explosive chickens.


----------



## Furlop (Jul 20, 2009)

Blood had some great weapons. The Voodoo Doll was one of my favorites.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 20, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> Plasma storm from Tyrian.
> I cannot think of a boss that does not go down in under a second of constant fire from this.
> 
> The sawed off double barrel shotgun in COD5 was very satisfying.
> ...



The Portal Gun is also harder to code in a game such as Gmod. Plus the appeal for it didn't last for very long. I found the gravity gun very fun to use because it also functioned as a multi-purpose weapon.


----------



## Seas (Jul 20, 2009)

Link gun in UT2004.
If I had that weapon and plently of ammo, I wouldn't need anything else in any game mode. Also, the minigun is a close second favorite in that game.

The glaive in mount&blade, as it has good range and damage, perfect against horse riders but good against most infantry too, in conjunction with javelins.

Mp7a1 in Rainbow Six Vegas 2 , light weight and good rate of fire.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 20, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> the fat man tactical nuclear catapault.



i think this should be the merv fatman tactical nuclear catapault. (eight nukes are always better than one)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 20, 2009)

Dual RPC-90s from GoldenEye 007.


----------



## Torinir (Jul 20, 2009)

Jango The Blue Fox said:


> i think this should be the merv fatman tactical nuclear catapault. (eight nukes are always better than one)


Ammo was a little rare for it.


----------



## Shino (Jul 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Oh, I forgot the Spore Launcher from Half-Life: Opposing Force. Cutest gun ever; you feed it to reload, together with a NOM NOM noise, and in one of the idle animations, you stroke it and it nuzzles your hand. Awwwwwwwww.


o.0 I'd forgotten about that. Yeah, I thought it was cute too...


CryoScales said:


> True Adrian Shepard had the Spore Launcher. But Gorden Freeman did have the Snark.


Was that the little exploding bug things? I could _never_ get those things to go in the right direction, they were like self-seeking grenades...


CryoScales said:


> Anyway I found the Barnacle gun from Opposing Force far more deadly.


_Very_ satisfying. I loved spider-man-ing around with that thing...


----------



## Koray (Jul 20, 2009)

Altair's Hidden Blade,

Do inFamous' "weapons" count?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jul 20, 2009)

The SVD sniper rifle in Metal Gear Solid 3. If sniper rifles in every game could be as natural and easy to use as that one, I'd play a lot more first person shooters x3


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2009)

PP7 silenced. I'm a pistol kind a guy and this was the best created in any FPS. I loved the first Halo cause of how ridiculously powerful pistol headshots where. =D


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 20, 2009)

I just got the Rail Gun in Red Faction: Guerrilla. Freaking awesome! Killed a tank operator without harming the tank, stole the tank, city rampage.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 20, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> The SVD sniper rifle in Metal Gear Solid 3. If sniper rifles in every game could be as natural and easy to use as that one, I'd play a lot more first person shooters x3



The End's Moison-Nagant was way better, makes fighting/ walking towards the Sorrow easier.


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 20, 2009)

Staff of Worms from oblivion
Not very good but extremely fun.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 20, 2009)

Really tough call for me.  Was a toss-up between Magicbane and Stormbringer from NetHack.  Think I'll go with Magicbane, awesome weapon.  Staff of Aesculapius is great but it's for healers, and will blast anyone who isn't a healer.


----------



## Fenra (Jul 20, 2009)

Laptop Gun from Perfect Dark, oh the multiplayer hijinks of the N64 days I had with that one


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 20, 2009)

call of duty 4 (modern warfare): Barret (M82), M60 (put em both together with Overkill_
warrock: AWM/AI-AW
swat 4: Gal-Sub Machinegun (otherwise known as the infamous UZI)
GTA 4: M4
GTAVC (Vice City): M60
GTASA (San Andreas): Minigun
Runescape: My Godsword


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2009)

The shrinker/expanding gun in duke nukem. Nothing like making an alien expand till he explodes or shrinking him down to the size of an ant and stomping his ass to death. Also the trip mines. <3


----------



## Zweihander (Jul 20, 2009)

Storm Tornado from Mega Man X. Second has to be the Gravity Well from X3 and Frost Tower from X4.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2009)

Proximity Mine in Goldeneye.


----------



## DrZed (Jul 21, 2009)

Shrinker from Duke Nukem 3D


----------



## Krevan (Jul 21, 2009)

The Chainsaw, doesnt matter what game


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

im the old fashioned type of guy...

STG-44 with a telescopic sight, from CoD:WaW


----------



## Kivaari (Jul 21, 2009)

ShadowWeaver said:


> I just got the Rail Gun in Red Faction: Guerrilla. Freaking awesome! Killed a tank operator without harming the tank, stole the tank, city rampage.


Sweet.... I might have to try that...

I finally realized that you are able to zoom in on there, I'm really starting to like using the sniper rifle.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 21, 2009)

Holy grenade in Worms


----------



## Shino (Jul 21, 2009)

Ooh, I forgot the Plasma Sword from Halo. Right up there with the Shishkabob from FalloutÂ³ for intriuging cutlery.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jul 21, 2009)

A lot of you people are crazy boring. You are like,
"I like machine gun from G_eneric WWII/Sci-Fi FPS 2_"


----------



## Tycho (Jul 21, 2009)

Shino said:


> Ooh, I forgot the Plasma Sword from Halo. Right up there with the Shishkabob from FalloutÂ³ for intriuging cutlery.



The Shishkebab was the one and only reason for going Melee Weapons and/or taking the Pyromaniac perk.  Godly weapon, could tear up nearly anything.  Just be careful around those gas leaks.

(why the fuck are there gas leaks LONG after a nuke blast cracked them open, is there some infinite supply of the stuff being created by mutant pixies eating indestructible cans of pork and beans or something, seriously)


----------



## Envy (Jul 21, 2009)

Zweihander said:


> Storm Tornado from Mega Man X. Second has to be the Gravity Well from X3 and Frost Tower from X4.



Oh man, you just reminded me XD

Pretty much ANY weapon in Megaman 9

Gun that shoots black holes? Homing bees? A shield that makes you immune to bullets and small enemies?

Bloody AWESOME


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 21, 2009)

The knife from XIII. I loved to watch it push into people's faces.

The plastic bag from Manhunt. And the glass shard. And the machete. And the sickle... You know, just put every Manhunt weapon down.

I'm f'd up, amirite?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jul 21, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> The End's Moison-Nagant was way better, makes fighting/ walking towards the Sorrow easier.



The Mosin-Nagant was definitely good too. I wasn't talking about the SVD specifically, but rather sniper rifles in that game in general. Very easy to use.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 21, 2009)

revolver (forgot the name) from HL2. feels sooo right.

also Alucard sword from SoTN. FUCK SHIT UP.


----------



## Vicious (Jul 21, 2009)

The Flamethrower in COD World at War multiplayer. On a small map one man with a flamethrower can roast the entire opposing team, over and over.


----------



## Surgat (Jul 22, 2009)

The 2x4 with a nail in it from _Condemned: Criminal Origins_.

But seriously, the gun from _Painkiller_ that shoots shurikens and lightning, as well as the propeller/laser weapon you start off with in the same game, are both pretty awesome.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 22, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> revolver (forgot the name) from HL2. feels sooo right.



It's called the Magnum, or the .357


----------



## Fluorie (Jul 23, 2009)

Mace... ._. For Mabinogi.. Eh-heh.

Machete and Glass Shard from Manhunt. Oooh baby you two have the BEST death scenes. <3


----------



## Fluorie (Jul 23, 2009)

Utsukushii said:


> The knife from XIII. I loved to watch it push into people's faces.
> 
> The plastic bag from Manhunt. And the glass shard. And the machete. And the sickle... You know, just put every Manhunt weapon down.
> 
> I'm f'd up, amirite?


 
Eff no, the Manhunt deaths were gorgeous.


----------



## DjSielwolf (Jul 23, 2009)

Combat Arms - Kukri(knife-melee) HK-16 (AR) M69-HE(frag round), DESERT EAGLE (side arm)

Socom Combined assult (weapon i used most) AK-47 with/ grenade launcher/high scope, RPG-type 7, smoke grenades/frag rounds

Doom 3 - chainsaw 
GTA - Gatiling gun/flametrower (gta vice city note my ps2 is an old bitch xD)
Wolf Team - FANAS Fs

oh and since this is a game 
Airsoft - MK249(by A&K), JLS FN2000, M4a2-sniper - Dboy, L96 magnum by G&G-airsoft elite


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 23, 2009)

DjSielwolf said:


> Doom 3 - chainsaw
> 
> oh and since this is a game
> Airsoft - MK249(by A&K), JLS FN2000, M4a2-sniper - Dboy, L96 magnum by G&G-airsoft elite



The original Doom chainsaw was far more notorious. The Doom 3 just sawed through things. The original Doom one had your enemies being rotated on it while they cried out

Airsoft isn't a video game. I probably should have specified that in the OP. Next people are going to be using Dungeons and Dragons weapons, or even a weapon from Clue


----------



## Tycho (Jul 23, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> The original Doom chainsaw was far more notorious. The Doom 3 just sawed through things. The original Doom one had your enemies being rotated on it while they cried out.



Orig. chainsaw was PERFECT against anything lower than a Hellknight/Baron of Hell.  The juggle/constant interrupt/"lock-on" ability it had equaled an easy kill.  They couldn't fight back while getting chainsawed.



CryoScales said:


> Next people are going to be using Dungeons and Dragons weapons, or even a weapon from Clue



I already posted weapons from NetHack.  Why should favorite weapons be limited to shooty-bang-bang games? The Wraithverge Staff from Hexen was awesome, and Holy Avenger swords from D&D are incredible.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 23, 2009)

- Gewehr 43 w/telescopic sight (COD5- WAW)
- Brute Plasma Rifle (Halo 2)
- Holy Hand Grenade (Worms series)
- Shotgun, Dual-Wielded (Area 51)
- RC-P90 (007: Goldeneye)


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 23, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I already posted weapons from NetHack.  Why should favorite weapons be limited to shooty-bang-bang games? The Wraithverge Staff from Hexen was awesome, and Holy Avenger swords from D&D are incredible.



Well I mean weapons from general video games. I used the DnD thing and the Clue thing as satire as both are not video games, but have them based off of them.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 23, 2009)

SAAM - Ace Combat 6. As long as I have you in my sights, the missile will hunt you down mercilessly.

Evade THAT, QAAM-spammers.


----------



## Scruffy113 (Jul 23, 2009)

CounterStrike 1.6; the Bullpup.
Half-Life 2 series; upgraded Gravity-gun.


----------



## Aderanko (Jul 23, 2009)

Without a doubt the Monkey Gun and the Vintage Rifle from _Timesplitters: Future Perfect_. The MG fired 64 bullets in a second and could kill anything instantly. It was like hitting a brick wall. The Vintage Rifle was just plain awesome. Even though it wasn't statistically the best weapon, for some reason I was better with it than anything else. Even at close range.


----------



## Lumpy (Jul 23, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Rose of Sithis - Oblivion
> 
> As long as the target is unarmored, it dies instantly.
> 
> Umbra is pretty cool too.


didn't you only get one though, and you had to use it to kill that guy in the swimming lake? lol


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 23, 2009)

Aderanko said:


> Without a doubt the Monkey Gun and the Vintage Rifle from _Timesplitters: Future Perfect_. The MG fired 64 bullets in a second and could kill anything instantly. It was like hitting a brick wall. The Vintage Rifle was just plain awesome. Even though it wasn't statistically the best weapon, for some reason I was better with it than anything else. Even at close range.



I found I enjoyed the Soviet Rifle and the assault shotgun combo. As stylistically, on any map they could take out any opponent at any range. Since the Soviet Rifle was so accurate when you kept shooting (unlike the sci-fi Auto rifle) and the assault shotgun could perform a perfect 1hit kill at close range. Either that or the Ghost gun because that could suck health from enemy players


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd have to say the super gravity gun from HL2, I mean what can be more fun then picking up enemies and using them to kill other enemies? 

Oh, and the BFG from the Doom series ^^


----------



## thunder_of_light (Jul 24, 2009)

Mine is the Farsight XR (X-Ray sniper, bullets pass through walls like butter), and the Slayer (control the lunched rocket) in Perfect Dark in N64.

There is also a big gun similar to the "Slayer" that is in 007: agent under fire


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 24, 2009)

thunder_of_light said:


> Mine is the Farsight XR (X-Ray sniper, bullets pass through walls like butter), and the Slayer (control the lunched rocket) in Perfect Dark in N64.


That reminds me:
Golden Gun in goldeneye. fuckin yes.


----------



## Jiyiki (Jul 24, 2009)

Daedric Longsword, TES3 Morrowind.

Yup.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 24, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> That reminds me:
> Golden Gun in goldeneye. fuckin yes.



No. Golden PP7 is better. Don't have to reload after every shot like you do with the Golden Gun.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jul 24, 2009)

The tactical 12-gauge from Timesplitters FP, the Shotgun x2 in Timesplitters 2 and H&K MP5 on resident evil 5 (I <3 timesplitters)


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 25, 2009)

Hunting Horns on monster hunter  Its a GIANT hammer AND it plays music with magical effects!
...
That or knuckles


----------



## Aquin (Jul 25, 2009)

I've got two favs. 

One is the Type 7 Particle Weapon in FEAR. 

Two is the Quake in all of the Wipeout games.


----------



## Sirus Diarota (Jul 25, 2009)

L-85 from Rainbow Six 3 : Raven Shield. Well, I AM British...Plus the built in scope meant you could use a silencer or extend your clip and still be able to use the scope. (Only were allowed one attachment back then.

Soul Cube from Doom 3. Instant kill or near enough, plus health vampire? Game saver.

Minigun, UT99. I seemed to tear up the map with it. Oddly doesn't carry over to 2k4 though.

Flak Cannon. Three words. CATCH THE SMILEY! Instant kill if they don't have a decent amount of armour with the shell, Instant kill with the primary if they let you get close. Did I mention with some practise you can shoot round corners too?

M21, Operation Flashpoint. Low draw distance? Too bad.

Lightsaber. Mainly from JKA (Jedi Knight 3; Jedi Academy for it's full title...<_<), but Kotor too. Force in the same game too. I love pushing the enemies projectiles back at them for cheap kills. Plus, the amount of cheap crap you could pull off using Grip + Push is funny as hell.

Riot Gun, RE4-5. Oh I'm Sorry, Was That Your Face?

Nuka Grenade, FO3. Or, If Coke/Pepsi decided they fancied their hands on the ancient art of Blowing Shit Up. Fatman/MIRV's good fun, but it's too overkill for me. Beside, I'M BLOWING PEOPLE UP WITH A SOFT DRINK BOMB.
Bottlecap Mine. Money CAN kill you.
Guass Rifle. Energy based sniper rifle? Check. Fires Mircofuson cells, which are fairly common? Check. One shot kills on most targets? Check.

Remote controlled missles. MGS 1-2's [Insert name here] and the Redeemer from UT,  but mainly any game where it features. Especially if it's first person controlled. "What the heck is....OH SHI" *Static*


----------



## Tycho (Jul 25, 2009)

Sirus Diarota said:


> Remote controlled missles. MGS 1-2's [Nikita]



.


----------



## Dragonek (Jul 25, 2009)

The Great Sword in every RPG or MMORPG or any other game!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 25, 2009)

The Prostitute's leg in True Crime: New York City.


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jul 26, 2009)

The razor claws in ratchet and clank future. Or any R.Y.N.O (for god sakes man! Even it's name is an acromyn for rip ya a new one!)

The soul cube in doom 3 was amasing. Instant kills + health regen = win

The last power in inFamous, I won't spoil it, but oh boy is it OP'ed

The backburner in TF2. Only way I can win in a pyro fight.


----------



## ivanstrelok (Aug 7, 2009)

-M95 (battlefield 2)
-gauss rifle (crysis)
-continuous AK74 (S.T.A.L.K.E.R  soc)
-venom (return to castle wolfenstein)
-half life crowbar (of course XD)
-type 7 particle gun (F.E.A.R)


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2009)

The remote mine from Perfect Dark.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 7, 2009)

any gun in ratchet and clank


----------



## TheResult (Aug 7, 2009)

Rocket RX from the UT99 game mods.

Oh, and if anybody ever played SHOGO: Mobile Armor Division, then yes I also liked the Red Riot.


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 7, 2009)

Experimental MIRV and firelance from fallout 3


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

Double Barrel Shotgun in ANY game
PTRS 41 in CoDWaW
357 Magnum in HL2DM
JARATE IN TF2 WOO


----------



## Silverstreak (Aug 8, 2009)

Railway Rifle, Fallout 3.

Choo-choo, _beeyotch._


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

Silverstreak said:


> Railway Rifle, Fallout 3.
> 
> Choo-choo, _beeyotch._


Tesla Cannon dominated that..

ZAP, ZAPPEH LEFTOVER DAMAGE, ZAPPEH KILL

That and the ammo for it is left EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 8, 2009)

The PP7 from 007 nightfire, And the Jackal From goldeneye. Those things are RIDICULOUSLEY accurate/powerful.


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

Another great gun in PD is the Farsight. 

You shoot through walls with it, and it autofinds your target...it's almost too cheap to use.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 8, 2009)

The BFG 9000 from Doom 95. Ooooooh yes...


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

Chainy said:


> The PP7 from 007 nightfire, And the Jackal From goldeneye. Those things are RIDICULOUSLEY accurate/powerful.


The PP7 isn't actually as accurate as the games make them out to be.

Golden Gun was fun to use in multiplayer though. One shot one kill, goes through your target for multiple kills, and is accurate as a sniper

Unrealistic but freaking amazing :3


----------



## Runefox (Aug 8, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> The PP7 isn't actually as accurate as the games make them out to be.


It's actually called the PP/PPK. The Makarov PM, standard sidearm of the Russian military, is based on the PPK.

Golden Gun was fun to use in multiplayer though. One shot one kill, goes through your target for multiple kills, and is accurate as a sniper[/quote]
Really? I remember it being accurate and the one-shot-kill part, but I don't recall the rounds going through anything, much like the Gold PP7 (while the Silver PP7 went through anything that it could go through).


----------



## Conte (Aug 9, 2009)

I'mma have to be unoriginal here and say the Gravity Gun from HL2. 

Cause you know, for it's time - it was awesome.  I remember getting it and being like, "OH MY GOD - WHAT CAN I MOVE WITH THIS?".  And I'm pretty sure I said it in all capital letters.  

I would go around the game moving anything that could be moved, for no absolute purpose.  If the Gravity Gun was crack, I would have snorted it.  But seeing as it's made of metal and as big as Gordon Freeman's unseeable head, it wouldn't have fit up my nose.  I think. 

But yeah, now when I play the game and use it I just get angry.  Yay, even more ways to solve physics.... puzzles.... again....


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Aug 9, 2009)

*Colt M1911* .*45 or Single action army, cant choose what i like the most
*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 9, 2009)

Golden Desert Eagle and M60 in CoD4.  n.-.n  Just awesome.


----------



## southtownjr (Aug 10, 2009)

Gardoof said:


> Heheh... Butterfly Knife from Team Fortress 2
> 
> Backstabbing a Heavy is just oh so fun >


YAY! A fellow spy! Mines the Engineer Piss Off Device (Sapper) in TF2. The Engineer Piss Off Device is just a skin for it though lol. It's funny, especially if they have a mic and they're like.. 6. XD "NOOOOOOO!! STOP SAPING (yes, saping) MY TURRET THINGY!"


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 10, 2009)

The Rocket Propelled Chainsaw, you can download one for gmod at garrysmod.org, but it probably works for HL2 also.

For a gun that's not modded into a game, probably just about any revolver. Gotta love a .44 magnum.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 10, 2009)

Railgun in MGS4


----------



## Ziff (Aug 10, 2009)

shotgun, oh dear lord the shotgun. if ters a shotgun in a game I automatically use it. a person mile away? take out the shotgun.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 10, 2009)

minx112 said:


> shotgun, oh dear lord the shotgun. if ters a shotgun in a game I automatically use it. a person mile away? take out the shotgun.



Oh fuck, you're THAT guy.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 10, 2009)

minx112 said:


> .



Completely unrelated, but why do you have an actual, functioning ad in your signature?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 11, 2009)

Poet said:


> Railgun in MGS4



Fuck yeah.  That thing is great.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 11, 2009)

the only game im really playing now is zOMG on gaiaonline... my fav ring to use is the GunsGunsGuns. its one of the only offensive rings that 1 has power, 2 can be spammed. after that its the heavywaterbaloon, cuz it can PWN alot of monsters at once with heavy damage, especially when using RR4


----------



## Silverstreak (Aug 11, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Tesla Cannon dominated that..
> 
> ZAP, ZAPPEH LEFTOVER DAMAGE, ZAPPEH KILL
> 
> That and the ammo for it is left EVERYWHERE.



Can it pin a Deathclaw's head to a tree?


----------

